# Project: MBTI Types show me your artwork



## Amadis

I don't know if anything similar has already be done but I would like to know if artists in this forum would want to participate in this project by simply posting some piece of - visual- art they made precising what type they are. I'd like to make 16 files/pictures, one for each type, showing all the pieces of art that are produced and see if similarities are to be noticed - or not.

I'd like to kick off the project with some pieces of mine but I'm unfortunately uncertain of my type sooo I'm passing the baton to you.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm an esfp. This is one of my watercolor paintings.


----------



## 45130

*I'm an INFP and I make stuff like this:
Brains and Carnage by Sercy on DeviantArt








*


----------



## The red spirit

View attachment 454706


----------



## Ninjaws

mantukis5000 said:


> View attachment 454706


----------



## CarinaTeal

I am an INFJ. This is one of my pencil shadings.









Books are great!


----------



## Amelia

INTP
I did this painting on an iPad last year, at the end of a bad breakup.










I haven't painted in months. It's starting to kill me inside that I'm losing my knack for fine art. All I do is graphic design now. 

Anyway, here is my (terribly outdated) Deviantart gallery.
TheForbidd3nFruit's DeviantArt Gallery


----------



## The red spirit

View attachment 454938




I am ISTP


----------



## SilverFalcon

The water color one is rather old. INTP


----------



## serwaa

infp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISTP here. The artworks that I've done are the picture on my avatar and this fan-art of Sherlock.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFP


----------



## marblecloud95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> INFP


How do they breath without noses?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

marblecloud95 said:


> How do they breath without noses?


If you look closely, you'll see their noses. They're just really small because I think noses look ugly.


----------



## GoGirl786

Intj:


----------



## Xerosis

(INTP)
Ugh why is it so tiny :dry:


----------



## baitedcrow

INTJ


* *



























































Cellphone photo of definitely unfinished recent thingy -


----------



## piano

ISFP (?) i just started this morning. it's a sketch of a character from a dvd cover. wonder if anyone will recognize her... him...











this is from my old sketchbook. 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Der

My type is Unknown. I made these. Maybe they'd give a clue about me.


----------



## Macrosapien

INXJ


----------



## Hurricane Matthew

INTP digital artist reporting in


----------



## DemonAbyss10

some stuff from years ago. I cannot pull this off anymore.


















- A drawing of my character for a d20 game inspired by bleach. The newest of all of these, still like 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Word Dispenser

ENTP.










Screen cap study from 'Ash Vs. Evil Dead'.


----------



## aswanisonfire

so many Intp digital artists 

Im an entp artist and this is my traditional and digital art


* *


----------



## Suda Stoiko

INFP.


----------



## EccentricSiren

infp


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Well, people can also classify writing and such as art as well. Guess I will put up some old work to add to this further. Still an ISTP as far as I am concerned. Guess I will post only one of them every so often, no spoiler tagging available to keep the forum a bit tidier. Just pardon the wall of text form, forum never likes to keep formats when copying over. 

Morrinthe seems to be a favorite of mine to write I think, really enjoyed coming up with her actions and words.

_______________________

'Does Moriarcis always run this late?' Zaed thought to himself as he waited at the docks. He had received a letter by raven earlier in the day that he would be arriving by boat before noon; it was now mid-afternoon and there was still no sign of him.
A passenger vessel had just arrived in port, The Wings of Eternity, a boarding ramp getting rolled into place that very moment. “Took the old man long enough...” Zaed mumbled as he walked on over to see who walked off of the ship, his leather and chain mail armor clinking lightly as he did so.
The passengers made their way off of the boat, but only two approached Zaed, an older man and a younger woman in grey robes. Zaed let his eyes linger upon them both. The old man had a haggard look about him, his long grey hair was unkempt as well as a beard starting to grow in. “You look even older now Moriarcis, It suits your position.” Zaed said with a grin.
Moriarcis tutted in response, bringing a pale hand up to his lightly wrinkled face. “Id like to see how you look when you are half a century old.”
He then looked towards the woman, her black hair drawn back into a bun, showing off her angular face. ““So Morrinthe decides to grace me with her presence as well? Moriarcis, does she really have to come with us?” Zaed gave a look that was equal parts concern and annoyance.
Morrinthe glared at Zaed, her grey eyes locking onto his green ones. “Are you that scared of me? Do you think I am going to turn you into a pile of ash?” she said with a grin.
“Morrinthe, would you mind leaving us two along to talk for a moment?” Moriarcis looked at his daughter as she walked towards a few shop stalls that lined the street along the docks. Zaed started to walk onto the main road in town. He held himself tensely. “Seriously Moriarcis, why did you have to bring her with?”
“It isn't safe for her up at the tower.”
“Nor isn't it safe for her here.” Zaed turned to his side and glared at Moriarcis intently.
“I thought you viewed her as a sister?” Moriarcis scratched at his beard.
“I do, it's just you know the risks of having her with us. I do not need to see it happen again.”
“It won't, you have my guarantee on that. Her ability to control the flow of her power is starting to rival my own. I am already prepared to do what is necessary if she does lose control.” Most of the passersby didn't pay notice, yet a few gave a few curious glances on their way past, as if a fight was going to break out any moment. “This isn't about her is it? It is about -”
“Just shut up about it and leave it at that!” Zaed's face turned a bright shade of crimson. “I don't want to even think about that day.” He let out a sigh and shook his head. “Lets just talk about the job at hand. You sought me out to act as a bodyguard for you both?”
“Yes, I need someone I can trust, and considering you already live in Krosis, I figured that I would send you a raven.” He looked around the street, a hint of paranoia in his voice. “I think we should talk somewhere a little more private.”
Zaed nodded,”Yeah, we can head to my home, since we were headed there in the first place. Would Morrinthe know where to find us though?”
“I already have that taken care of.” 
“Moriarcis, I would be worried regardless. You should already know how the public views sorcery here.”
Moriarcis sighed as he closed his eyes and rubbed his temples. “She is already on the way back, with some friends of ours.” He pointed down towards the intersection at the docks. 
Morrinthe was running through the crowd, weaving around people as she made her way towards them. Behind her were four figures in pursuit, one in a black robe, one in a red robe, and two in Imperium style armor, a red setting sun engraved into the breastplates they wore. 
Zaed ran towards Morrinthe, drawing his blade, shoving aside bystanders who got in his way. Moriarcis followed suit, a dagger in one hand, energy swirling about the other. As Morrinthe ran past she did a one-eighty and took up a defensive position behind them.
The two groups stopped in front of each other, some bystanders fled the scene while others stayed to watch the ensuing chaos. 
“The High Magister and his charge are coming with us.” The figure in black robes said, amplifying his voice with a spell of sorts.
Moriarcis stepped forward, “And what about the treaty, you risk war setting you feet upon Krosian soil?”
“Fuck the treaty, much more is at stake, we need you and your abomination back in Veyros.”
Zaed listened intently, but it didn't make sense. He heard a grunt of pain and turned around.
Morrinthe had already acted. The palm of her hand was cut open, blood dripping upon the ground. She was chanting something in an unintelligible tongue, a look of smug satisfaction upon her face. “Lets see how you like this then.” 
“What the hell are you doing Morrinthe!” Zaed yelled.
Laughing, Morrinthe looked up, her eyes were now glowed yellow. “Saving your asses.”.
The figure in red mumbled something and the figure in black robes nodded. “Well, it seems that your girl broke the treaty for us.” They both stepped backwards as the two soldiers ran in.
“Morrinthe...” Zaed mumbled as a soldier ran at him. He sidestepped the attack and turned around after the soldier. “What the...” Zaed didn't know what to think, to even feel anymore. 
A black claw covered in crimson erupted from the soldier's back, a hulking visage standing before him, seemingly made of blackened bone. It was unlike anything Zaed had ever seen. Morrinthe had definitely grown in power since he had last met her, but didn't realize how much. 
“Attack those three...” Morrinthe's voice trailed off as she fell to the cobbled street. The summoned creature stomped on past Moriarcis and Zaed, letting out an echoing scream as it lunged at the three men remaining. The sound itself made Zaed's hair stand on the back of his neck, yet he was at a loss for words.

Zaed and Moriarcis helped Morrinthe back up onto her feet as they made their way to a sheltered alley nearby. “Damn it Morrinthe, why did you have to summon that.” Moriarcis turned a bright shade of red. “They had information that I needed, that we needed.” Shouts and screams still echoed around the area.
“Well, we need to get out of here before the Temple Guard arrives. We were headed back to my place anyways.” Zaed felt mentally drained. Too much wound up happening at once, and all he wanted to do at the moment was to get away from it all but he couldn't.
Moriarcis nodded in agreement as they continued on their way, Morrinthe able to stand on her own feet yet again. They wound up slowly picking their way through the alleyways keeping an eye out in case they were being followed. If luck was on their side, the creature that was summoned was still alive, causing a big distraction.
It was nighttime when they reached a house at the end of an alley. Zaed walked over to the door and unlocked it. “Get your asses in here, we need to talk.”
Zaed's living area was austere, no decoration other than a painted portrait of a red-haired woman sat on his nightstand. 
“I figured a mercenary such as yourself would have more than just the bare necessities.” Morrinthe stated as she walked around, examining various areas of the house.
“Morrinthe, don't press the issue upon him. We have much more explaining to do than he does.” Moriarcis stated. He sat himself down at the table along with Zaed.
Morrinthe just shrugged and walked over to the bed, throwing herself upon it. “At least you have one luxury, a comfortable bed with clean sheets. Do you happen to have a maid or something?”
Zaed glared at her, put his hand to his head and sighed. “Stop worrying about my lifestyle and instead tell me what the fuck is going on!” He already took on much more than he cared for today, and now he was worried that he might have to deal with another Fallen soon enough.
“Apparently when you get made High Magister of the Grey Tower, the Imperium doesn't want you leaving the city. I thought they would leave me alone out of fear.” Moriarcis stated. He let out a yawn and looked over at Morrinthe. “It has been what, twenty years since she was born, yet she still clings to me? I don't blame her. Having her talent with sorcery, id be scared of myself as well. Sadly I think I might have spoiled her a bit too much.”
“Don't even try to shift the conversation from the subject” Zaed stood up and leaned over Moriarcis, pounding his fist into the table. “Why the fuck did you even teach her how to do that!?”
“You think I knew that she knew how to do any sort of summoning? I didn't even teach her how to perform such an advanced spell. I forbade her to learn it!” 
“You know more than those four soldiers of the Imperium died,yet you don't even care!” Zaed walked away from the table and gazed out a window. “You have set her down the same path that you set Estelle upon!”
“It isn't my fault that she lost control!”
“Well, you can say that to her. Oh wait, I had no choice but to kill her!” Zaed closed his eyes and took a deep breath, exhaling slowly. 
“I already told ya before, the same won't happen to Morrinthe. Doesn't mean I am not pissed off at her for really kicking off the fight in the first place.”
“Guys, stop fighting like little girls. People died, life moves on.” Morrinthe let out a sigh, gazing up at the ceiling. “I screwed up, I felt we didn't need the interference from the Imperium. Who am I to know if they had information that was of use to us or not?”
“Alright” Zaed and Moriarcis said in unison.
Zaed walked back over to the table and sat down. “So you need me to play bodyguard,” Zaed said,rubbing the back of his neck,“yet I sense that there is more to the story.”
“You would be correct. I found the location of an item that is central to my research. I just hope it is still there.” Moriarcis pulled out a flask and took a swig, coughing as he did so. “I am guessing you heard the various myths and legends concerning the old kingdom of Zalantan?”
“Yeah, and honestly, most of it sounds like it would never be possible. Sorcery being as commonplace as the number of people in the known world without the consequences it brings, as well as it being openly available to everyone?”
“Regardless, I think I have found the location of one of their cities. We shall be traveling to the Desert of Sarros.” Moriarcis took another swig and tucked the flask away within his robes.
“Well, I guess it can't be helped then. After all, you are paying me to drag my ass along with you.” Zaed then stood up and yawned.
“We are leaving first thing in the morning then.”
“I guess I'll wake up earlier and purchase the supplies we need.” He walked over to his bed, “Get up. There are two bedrolls by the wall over there you can use for tonight.”
Morrinthe opened her eyes and got up with a groan,”Fine, you can have your bed back. It wasn't as comfortable as I thought it was.” She gave a sly smirk as she stood up.
Zaed shook his head as everyone laid out the bedrolls for the night. Things seem to be getting interesting for once, I just hope it is worth it for you both... he thought to himself as he crawled into bed and snuffed out a candle on his nightstand.


----------



## nichya

Ni-vaganza !



Macrosapien said:


> INXJ


----------



## INeedToP

Wow... I'm so happy to see that a lot of INTPs are artists.

A digital anime-style colouring (not as good as the other INTPs' arts, though)


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## Dr.Delusion

I'm INTJ , 3D artist. 

Too bad I haven't seen any 3D artists here :/


----------



## Entropic

INTJ, I do mostly digital art:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

ENFP represents


























A bit more here https://www.facebook.com/ayasbizarredrawings/


----------



## Blue Soul

i cant play the piano said:


> this is from my old sketchbook. 2-3 years ago.


Nujabes. Neat.



Macrosapien said:


> INXJ


These are amazing.


----------



## malphigus

entp digital artist

mostly (if not all the time xD) does fanart


* *








































and my newest


----------



## Wisteria

INFP
sometimes I like to draw things. 
here is some old stuff I did years ago;
(my new paintings are better, maybe I will update with those someday)

* *


----------



## jjcu

Isfp... perhaps... I try to draw...




























Sorry I can't find spoiler tags...


----------



## backdrop12

ENFP

Mostly a terrible artist but what can ya do. Art to me in terms of how I do it is dead anyway =p. critique is alright if you want but alot of art students I know hate it XD.....or is it my deppression saying this


----------



## Jordgubb

Disclaimer: I just started drawing. This is my third sketch. Self portrait. ENTP


----------



## Mapple

walking tourist said:


> I'm an esfp. This is one of my watercolor paintings.
> View attachment 454314


Woah! Very nice, friend.


----------



## voron

INTP, some digital art of mine


----------



## Firemoon

INFJ it's mostly animals (wolves in particular)


----------



## Ellemess

INTJ

I don't know how to make the image bigger.


----------



## feelionnaire

ISTP here:

My drawing skills are somehow limited i'd say.





























I'm alright when it comes to messing around with layers.


----------



## HerpDerpette

ENTP, my weird and the wonderful art:


----------



## Endologic

voron said:


> INTP, some digital art of mine
> 
> View attachment 507386
> 
> 
> View attachment 507394
> 
> 
> View attachment 507402
> 
> 
> View attachment 507410


Judging by your artstyle, you're female.


----------



## Endologic

Mapple said:


> Woah! Very nice, friend.


The sunflower looks good, but the background colors are completely wrong.


----------



## makeup

Gladly!










- ENFP


----------



## severn

WIP detail...
View attachment 551114


(just click it)


----------



## HerpDerpette

@feelionnaire The 4th pic looks really cool! could you describe the process in making that?


----------



## kfrankieskid

*ENTJ* over here!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

ENFP:


















Pen + digital colouring.


----------



## Minkun

INTJ









The rest of them are on my Instagram
: https://www.instagram.com/minkinw555/


----------



## Ride

Infj


----------



## SimplyRivers

I'm an INTP, and I would like to show you my sonic fanart.




























Btw, shadow is bae. Follow me on DeviantArt @ ShadowLover1286


----------



## dawnriddler

HerpDerpette said:


> View attachment 522257


Those beautiful snakes! ^^ <3



Amelia said:


> INTP
> I did this painting on an iPad last year, at the end of a bad breakup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't painted in months. It's starting to kill me inside that I'm losing my knack for fine art. All I do is graphic design now.
> 
> Anyway, here is my (terribly outdated) Deviantart gallery.
> TheForbidd3nFruit's DeviantArt Gallery


This is amazing though!


----------



## dawnriddler

/


----------



## Penny

enfj


----------



## huhman

I'm not 100% sure of my typing, so I don't know if I should participate in this...
@HerpDerpette LOL is that Mikael in your thumbnail?


----------



## Booyou

INFP here


----------



## leictreon

INFP

Well, look at my DeviantART gallery


----------



## Verizzles

INTP

I'm still working on the oil painting and the mermaid was for day 1 of inktober (I didn't follow the prompt)









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

